# Mark Przybylski



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Saw on another forum that he passed away. Has anyone heard? How very sad for the sport.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, apparently he passed on early yesterday morning from a heart attack. Very sad. He will be missed by many.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Yes, we got the call early yesterday AM.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Although I wouldn't say I knew him at all I do remember meeting him a couple of times at trials and he seemed like a genuinely nice guy. 

He wasn't very old was he???


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

No. Mid 50's.

Big surprise. Hard for the group in this area, as Mo Weldon died in the car accident last October. Mark came down and trained a lot with Gene and was very good friends with him; for a long time. Same group of people calling each other......


----------



## Joker (Sep 15, 2006)

Very very sad we were looking forward to having him Judge our Mid-Central Regional in 2 weeks


----------



## Freddy (Apr 23, 2009)

Mark was the founder and leader of MO-KAN Schutzhund and a dear friend. Although I'm fairly young in the sport he took me under his wing and was very patient with all the new club members. 

A very genuine, no bs guy. We will all miss his sense of humor, and the life he brought to our club's training sessions. No excuses--always there and ready to go. 

The Mid Central region is planning on setting up a scholarship fund in his honor. Flowers die, and there will surely be plenty at the service tonight. If anyone is interested in contributing to the fund please pm me and I will put you in touch with the proper party.

USA Schutzhund has lost a good man.


----------

